# après + liaison



## roquette

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire si il faut faire la liaison obligatoirement à l'oral après "après" ou celle-ci est facultative? Par exemple dans la prhrase "Aprè*s* *ê*tre rentrés ils ont pris leur dîner".
Merci si vous pouvez m'aider


----------



## Kekepop

Bonjour,

Généralement c'est avec les prépositions monosyllabes qu'on fait la liaison. La liaison est plus rare avec les prépositions polysyllabes, mais pas interdite à ma connaissance. Dans votre exemple, je ne la ferais pas, quoique, _aprè*s a*voir _me semble être tout à fait correct.


----------



## JClaudeK

roquette said:


> Pourriez-vous me dire si il faut faire la liaison obligatoirement à l'oral après "après" ou celle-ci est facultative?


Elle est facultative, selon moi. Cela dit, je la ferais, par exemple en lisant un texte.
_"Aprè*s* *ê*tre rentrés ils ont pris leur dîner". _A l'oral, pour une phrase aussi 'banale', c'est moins sûr.


----------



## bleufrancais

On fait la liaison dans le cas suivant:  après avoir écrit une lettre . . .
mais est-ce que l'on le fait dans ce cas-ci:  après un rêve
Il me semble que non,mais est-ce qu'il y a une règle?


----------



## olivier68

Qu'est-ce qui vous gênerait dans le fait de la faire ?


----------



## bleufrancais

Qu'est-ce qui vous semble le plus naturel dans ce cas?  Pour moi, la liaison (après_un rêve) cloche mais puisque je le français n'est pas ma première langue, je ne sais pas si j'ai raison.  Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une liaison obligatoire ou facultative?  Et si facultative, est-ce une question de style ou de préférence personelle?


----------



## olivier68

Dans ce cas, moi.. je ferais la liaison. Je ne vois aucun inconvénient spécifique ici.
La règle est de la faire... avec bcp d'exceptions cependant, et essentiellement euphoniques.
Mais en général, en français, on la fait...


----------



## Garoubet

J'ajouterai qu'il y a beaucoup de francophone qui ne font pas ce genre de liaison. C'est mieux à l'oreille de le faire mais personne ne va sursauter si ce n'est pas fait.


----------



## jekoh

C'est une liaison facultative, que la majorité des gens ne font pas.

Même chose pour _après avoir._


----------



## janpol

Dans les exemples qui ont été pris l'absence de liaison conduit à un hiatus, alors il me semble préférable de la faire.


----------



## JClaudeK

C'est une liaison facultative.

Pour savoir s'il est préférable de la faire ou pas, il faut s'adapter au contexte/ aux circonstances: 


> Liaisons facultatives
> Dans certains cas, la liaison n'est ni obligatoire, ni interdite; elle alors facultative, c'est-à-dire qu'on peut la faire ou non. *De façon générale, plus le style est soigné, plus on fait de liaisons facultatives.* Dans la langue familière, on ne fera pratiquement pas de ces liaisons; dans la langue courante, on en fera quelques-unes; et dans la langue soutenue, on en fera davantage.


----------



## olivier68

On la fera, ou pas, selon le sens, l'envie, le contexte.... Je ne suis ni grammairien ni spécialiste de phonétique : la liaison n'est pas faite pour "briller en société" : elle aide au positionnement de la langue (au sens physique) dans la prononciation afin de simplifier l'enchaînement de deux syllabes et de faciliter la fluidité du discours.


----------



## JClaudeK

bleufrancais said:


> Qu'est-ce qui vous semble le plus naturel dans ce cas? Pour moi, la liaison (après_un rêve) cloche


Cette impression  est due au fait que,  dans la 'langue de tous les jours', la majorité des Français ne fait pas la liaison (pour _après_un(e) .... _).


----------



## danielc

La liaison me semble naturelle avec un verbe, mais un peu moins avec un article indéfini.


----------



## yuechu

Et dans la phrase suivante: "Après enquête, il s'avère qu'ils ont été peints par le comte du Petit-Bois..." ?
Est-ce que vous feriez la liaison entre "après" et "enquête" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Personnellement, dans l'expression "_après enquête_", je ne ferai(s) pas la liaison.
Mais c'est personnel. Et il pourra y avoir des avis contraires.
Ce problème de liaisons, ou pas, est compliqué : il dépend de la génération du locuteur, des régions, etc... Même s'il existe
sûrement des règles très académiques, il est délicat d'en pointer l'exacte pratique quotidienne.

D'ailleurs, je ferais la liaison dans une expression telle que : "_après avoir enquêté".
_
L'affaire me semble plutôt relever d'une question d'usages.
_
_


----------



## yuechu

Merci, olivier68 !


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne fait en effet généralement pas la liaison avec un substantif sans article.


----------

